# Buying transformers on ebay



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a Williams diesel loco bought earlier this year new. Recommended transformer is 90 watt. I have a Lionel CW 80 which isn't enough. So I am going to ebay for a 90 watt + transformer. I don't mind getting an older one and would prefer one that is a little bigger than the minimum 90 watt. My concern is getting one that doesn't have problems. My question is, do any of you who may have bought this type of equipment on ebay have any favorite, reliable sellers you would want to recommend? I have not saved up enough yet to buy, but I am starting to watch the auctions for pricing and to see what is out there. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, I'd go for something more than 90 watts. If the CW-80 doesn't do it, I'd consider a KW, 190 watts and dual train controls. I got one of those for $60 shipped.

I have purchased a number of old transformers on eBay, and so far I've never gotten one that didn't work. The KW I got worked right away, the only thing it needed was a replacement power cord, an easy fix.

I'd look for one of the ones that appear a bit "dingy", they're normally going pretty cheap. You can take the case off and scrub it up and it'll look like new.  Just make sure there are no cracks in the case.

Here's a couple of listings for current offerings.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-TRAINS-1...255754?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19c1a8ecca

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-KW-190-W...204006?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20b5cf2126

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-KW-190-W...204006?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20b5cf2126

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-KW-transformer-/190479679155?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c59793eb3

http://cgi.ebay.com/lionel-kw-trans...387350?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item33637bc316


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For larger transformers I would buy local. I think the higher price and shipping justifies it.The owner may be selling it because it is a hummer and very annoying. That way you know what you are getting.


----------



## Buster77 (Dec 7, 2010)

What would cause humming in a transformer & is it usually something that can fixed?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is the vibration of the windings or plates. Sometimes they may be tighten, sometimes not. A hum can be normal but a few get loud. WIth a larger transformer I think noise is a factor in purchcasing it. Even more so, with the older and larger Lionel brands.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, I'd go for something more than 90 watts. If the CW-80 doesn't do it, I'd consider a KW, 190 watts and dual train controls. I got one of those for $60 shipped.
> 
> I have purchased a number of old transformers on eBay, and so far I've never gotten one that didn't work. The KW I got worked right away, the only thing it needed was a replacement power cord, an easy fix.
> 
> ...


A question on the 190 watt for two trains. Does that mean each track gets 95 watts or can you wire one track with 190 watts? I guess you wouldn't need 190 watts for one track, but just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Buster77 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks T-man....appreciate it.
I tried using the Search feature to find the answer, but it didn't come up with anything.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There is a thead someplace, maybe the simple how to's. I bolted the plates on a small transormer to quiet it down.

To answer the 190 watt question. That is the total ouput. If you have two throttles they would have 95 but you actually have less power since there is an accessory terminal Too!


What's the Buzz




How to quiet a transformer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, I've picked up four 1033 transformers, a KW and a ZW on eBay. None has the noise issue, they all just make a barely audible hum if you get really close.

A couple of the 1033's will power various accessories, and the bigger ones are for trains.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm, I see what looks like would be perfect for me. A Lionel Train Master 125watt LW / with instructions with a buy it now price of 65.99 + 12.50 shipping. I am running only 1 powered locomotive and no accessories, may have a few acc. later on but it wont be many as this is a run around the ceiling train. It has supposedly been gone thru by someone who has been repairing trains and transformers for 40 years. It looks in great condition. I've got about 5 hours to make up my mind, whatcha think? Thanks.

P.S.
Was just on my paypal acct. and I have a 5.00 balance and a 10% off coupon, so that just about takes care of the shipping. Looks better all the time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Too much, you can have a KW for that kind of money!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's one that you can probably get for less money if you're a bit patient. Remember, most "buy it now" deals are not a deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-KW-transformer-/190479679155?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c59793eb3


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's one that you can probably get for less money if you're a bit patient. Remember, most "buy it now" deals are not a deal!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-KW-transformer-/190479679155?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c59793eb3


I had been looking at these, 190 watts, I believe, but I don't need a 2 train transformer and I was afraid that each side would only get 95 watts before whatever it loses for accessories, and my Williams Diesel needs a minimum of 90 watts according to the manual. The price is definately better, it's just that I think I will be at the minimum required for my engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, if you only have one train and accessories connected, they can use the full 190 watts.

The two levers tap off the same coil, so they share on demand the power capacity.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, if you only have one train and accessories connected, they can use the full 190 watts.
> 
> The two levers tap off the same coil, so they share on demand the power capacity.


Thanks, I did not know that. One of those sounds like the way to go then, definately. I do like the prices on those much better.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're one of the better deals for dollars per watt for transformers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, if you only have one train and accessories connected, they can use the full 190 watts.
> 
> The two levers tap off the same coil, so they share on demand the power capacity.


Gun,

Good info. I didn't know that. An ideal setup, really.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the feedback, really appreciate it, and real happy you all are here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, the ZW has the same arrangement, only it has four rollers on the transformer core to pickup power.


----------



## Buster77 (Dec 7, 2010)

N to O said:


> Thanks to all of you for the feedback, really appreciate it, and real happy you all are here.


I'll second that....:thumbsup:


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The transformer will balance the load between two trains. It does not direct half of the power to one train and half to the other train. It give each train whatever that train needs up to the current limit set by the circuit breaker. If you have accessories powered by the trainsformer, it will balance the load between the accessories and the trains.
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why go with those wimpy transformers anyway, go with the king of the hill!  Only a modest $799.99 and you can have one of these beauties. 

Lionel ZW-L 720 Watt Transformer


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Let me see, for $800 I can buy 24 used KWs or 12 ZWs. I can make a meter panel for about $100 if I really splurge. I think I will stick to the KWs. And I am trying to figure out what I would do with a meter panel. 
Bruce Baker


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Fool and their money*

You dont need large wattage to run that Williams (Bachman) engine. I have a GP9 that can pull 25+ cars with out a problem, hardly any throttle, by using an old school 75watt transformer, Your problem is the CW80, I have one too and its a chinese p.o.s. Try an old lionel transformer and you will be amazed at the results. I have a lionel model 1042 (sound button too) and it puts the CW80 to shame.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Why go with those wimpy transformers anyway, go with the king of the hill!  Only a modest $799.99 and you can have one of these beauties.
> 
> Lionel ZW-L 720 Watt Transformer


Does it come with a chauffeur ?!? 

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't actually expect anyone to bite for the ZW-L, I just ran across it searching for something else. I was amused at the price.


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Power*

Kinda funny, where would you plug in something that can generate 40 amps? Should be able to run at least 10 engines on that without a problem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, wherever you plug it in, have the air-conditioning running!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, John, with a 20 volt output, it only takes 7 amps at 120 volts. Not too much and not a problem for a 15 amp 120 volt circuit.

Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was referring to the heat generated, not any electrical load issue. 2856 BTU's will warm up the area.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I always get hot and sweaty when I play with my trains ... and I'm just usiing a little CW-80! 

TJ


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Math*

Hey servo guy, if the potential output wattage is 720, what is 720 / 18volts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welding currents.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a KW that would be easily restored using about $10 worth of knobs available on eBay and a new power cord. Current bid is $20.

http://cgi.ebay.com/lionel-KW-190-Transformer-/170581206299?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27b76ea51b


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

John, 
It is impossible to see the condition of the rollers and the copper oxide rectifier. I would plan on replacing the rollers and perhaps the rectifier. But I think if you can get it for $35 or less it would be a good buy. Only problem is the $20 shipping which means you need to buy the transformer for about $20.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, so far the KW's and the ZW that I've bought on eBay have all had good rollers, so it's not necessarily true that they'll need replacement. I'd probably consider a snipe bid for $25 on this and see if it came in. 

Just curious, where do you get the rollers for replacement? Is that something the Train Tender would carry?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The parts guys will have rollers. 35 years ago, before the Internet, I made some out of a carbon brush. I still have a few left. The turkeys at the only Lionel shop where I live would not sell me the rollers. I haven't been back to that store since then. 

I have been thinking that a little 5W-20 oil might reduce the roller wear. And before anyone tells me there will be electrical problems if the rollers are oiled, remember that the connection to the outside rails is through the wheels, axles, and bearings which better be oiled. Another plug for oiling the commutator so the motor friction is reduced. 

Bruce Baker


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

BTW, the original pins that hold the rollers are riveted in place. When I disassemble the old transformers, I always see evidence of heating of this rivet. When I install rollers, I solder the pin in place to guarantee a good electrical connection. It also avoids the possibility of breaking the roller.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good idea to solder the connections, I may have to look into doing that on my KW and ZW.


----------

